# FS: Zoa's and Palys



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

I have some Z's and P's for sale.
Prices are as marked.
Most have been mounted for a couple of months and are settled in nicely.

Supernovas / Gold Mauls 6-10 polyps these things glow!









Lunar eclipse









Green guys, lights and camera makes them look more blue than they are.









These guys unhappy after moving them for picture, nice big polyp glows green in center









Another lunar eclipse









Green implosion's









Available most evenings. PM me and we can arrange pickup


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

#3 & #7 on hold for pickup


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

#4 on hold for pickup


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

2 & 8 on hold for pickup


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

# 1 on hold for pickup


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

Adding a nice 3 polyp frag of Magicians $30, these guys have speckles all the way out to the edge of the disc. Not just in center.


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

Magician sale pending.


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

All sold except for
6 & 10


----------

